# Confusing red and green?



## Flower of Bliss (Jun 13, 2006)

My DD is 26 months. She knows her colors well and uses the colors in conversation on her own. She's known them for many months. She pretty regularly calls red green. I don't think she does the opposite at all. Is this a normal toddler thing? She's done it for a long time. I find myself wondering if I should be worried about her being color blind....


----------



## Kritto (Apr 30, 2006)

I think it's a normal toddler thing. Technically the chances of your daughter being colorblind are pretty slim. Colorblindness is a sex-linked trait with the X chromosome - since males only have a single X chromosome, if their X has the mutation for colorblindness they will be colorblind. Females, on the other hand, must have two X chromosomes with the colorblind mutation, which is uncommon.

Here's a wikipedia article with the different types of colorblindness and its inheritance pattern: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Color_b...olor_blindness

Hope this helps!


----------



## kwilki8 (May 24, 2005)

In order for your dd to be colorblind, you have to be a carrier (i.e., your father is colorblind) and her father has to be colorblind.

My dd used to confuse red and green a lot, too. We were worried about colorblindness since we have the right genetic condition for a colorblind girl, but she eventually sorted them out between 2.5 - 3 years old.


----------



## DiannaK (Jul 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flower of Bliss* 
My DD is 26 months. She knows her colors well and uses the colors in conversation on her own. She's known them for many months. She pretty regularly calls red green. I don't think she does the opposite at all. Is this a normal toddler thing? She's done it for a long time. I find myself wondering if I should be worried about her being color blind....

I'm SO glad you posted this .... my daughter mixes up orange and green all the time.


----------



## Flower of Bliss (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I didn't know the genetic requirements for being colorblind







Red and green just seem so odd for confusing if she was seeing straight, and it's such a consistent confusion... I'm glad to know I don't need to worry.


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Even if she were colorblind, it's nothing to worry about. My father is colorblind and no one even notices. It doesn't affect his life in any way, except that he wears very muted-color clothing and lots of blue, to avoid inadvertent clashes.


----------



## Cindy-Lou (Mar 7, 2007)

DS mixes up yellow and red sometimes.


----------



## PatchChild (Sep 1, 2006)

Very normal still at that age. They do tend to screen for color blindness in kindergarten, so chances are she'd be picked up then if there was a problem.


----------



## angelachristin (Apr 13, 2007)

My DS just learned his colors and he always mixes up red and green too. A lot of times if something is red he'll say "GREEN!" and yes, he never calls something green a red, it's always the other way around. I think he just likes saying GREEEEEEEN better, LOL. But his favorite word right now is "lellow" (yellow).


----------



## BonniesMama (Nov 11, 2008)

My daughter is the same exact way and I was also worried about red/green color blindness. She started with the mix-up at about the same age as well. She's now 30 months and does just fine







I think at that age they are so busy trying to absorb everything all at once that they have "glitches" here and there. I just kept reinforcing the color differences "see the red stop sign?" "see the green leaves?"


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Red and green are technically opposites of each other too... So it's not surprising that many children would confuse them.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

My dd will be 4 on the 29th and has known her colors since around 18 months. She still confuses green and purple. About 50% of the tiem, she'll call purple green, but very rarely does she call green purple. It's becoming less and less as she gets older, but it still happens about once a week.


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

DD used to mix up red and green too. I also thought it was a strange pair of colors to confuse, but she straightened it out.


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DiannaK* 
I'm SO glad you posted this .... my daughter mixes up orange and green all the time.

My mother is 54 and still does this. She always has to pause a moment and think which color it is: orange or green. Very interesting - oh - and she's not color blind either.


----------

